# Health News 26th March 2010



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2010)

*Why body shape matters*
The size of your belly can be an important sign of how healthy you are, especially if you're of south Asian origin. We all store spare body fat under the skin, and also around the vital organs in our abdomen. Some people tend to carry excess weight around their belly, making them an 'apple' shape, and others store weight around their thighs and bottom, making them a 'pear' shape. Cathy Moulton quoted.

http://www.magentanews.com/cache.asp?n=8157901 

*Runners on their marks for charity race*
DOZENS of runners will take part in the first Hampton Ferry charity race this weekend. The event, in aid of Diabetes UK, starts from Raphaels Restaurant on Saturday and features a scenic 5km run along the banks of the Avon and a 2km fun run with optional fancy dress. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.eveshamjournal.co.uk/news/5083430.Runners_on_their_marks_for_charity_race/

*Sweet-toothed teens in diabetes risk*

Researchers at Queen's have discovered a link between sugar intake in the teenage years and risk factors for diabetes and heart disease in later life. The findings were announced at the Diabetes UK annual conference in Liverpool earlier this month by Dr Steven Hunter, an Honorary Senior Lecturer at Queen's and Consultant in Endocrinology and Diabetes at the Royal Victoria Hospital. Diabetes UK APC mentioned.

http://www.healthcanal.com/child-health/6648.html 

*Thirty per cent of breast cancer 'is caused by obesity' *

Up to a third of breast cancer cases could be avoided if women ate less and exercised more, researchers claim. Experts believe more than 14,000 women a year would probably not develop the disease if they had adopted healthier behaviour from an early age. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1260716/Thirty-cent-breast-cancer-caused-obesity.html 

*The calorie conqueror: Herbal pill 'can cut your appetite by a fifth ... and even cure a sweet tooth' *
Stories It could be the answer to your weight loss prayers - and there is no punishing exercise regime required. Women can cut their daily calorie intake by almost a fifth if they simply take a herbal diet pill, research reveals today. The supplement has also been shown to help those with a sweet tooth - reducing the temptation to indulge in sugary snacks.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ll-cut-appetite-fifth---cure-sweet-tooth.html

*NHS to sell its ideas abroad*

The NHS is going global with plans to sell its idea, services and products to healthcare systems abroad following the controversial example of BBC Worldwide. NHS Global will showcase the best innovations in the health service and seek to make profits from them to plough back into patient care in Britain. Ministers said healthcare systems around the world are already coming to this country for advice and help with tackling hospital superbugs, working more efficiently on wards to dealing with patient illnesses over the phone and web.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7523158/NHS-to-sell-its-ideas-abroad.html

*Cost of a prescription to be frozen at ?7.20*

The cost of a prescription in England will be frozen at ?7.20 per item in 2010/11, Health Minister Mike O'Brien said. NHS dental charges will also remain the same throughout the year. A review into prescription charges in England is due to be published shortly by the Government. England now only place in UK with prescription charges. Prescriptions are free in Wales, will be free in Northern Ireland from next month and by 2011 in Scotland.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...t-of-a-prescription-to-be-frozen-at-7.20.html

*China faces 'diabetes epidemic', research suggests*
China faces a diabetes epidemic, with almost one in 10 adults having the disease while most cases remain undiagnosed, researchers have said. Tests showed diabetes was more endemic than previously thought, according to the New England Journal of Medicine. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/8587032.stm


----------



## Steff (Mar 26, 2010)

Up to a third of breast cancer cases could be avoided if women ate less and exercised more, researchers claim. Experts believe more than 14,000 women a year would probably not develop the disease if they had adopted healthier behaviour from an early age. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...d-obesity.html

something else to blame obesity on


----------

